# Is this right?



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

I just did the "find max core" function. My default core was 324, and then after 20 minutes of finding the max core, it jumped up to 452.
Is this about right? Should I higher it, or lower it?

Thanks again.


----------



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

lol, again, anyone?


----------



## Halki (Feb 21, 2005)

urn a few games for a few hours  with this setting... if it gives artifacts (strange dots or spots on the textures) then you'll have to lower it...

also you might want to try the "scan for artifacts" button within atitool, it detect "not-by-human-eye-perceptible" artifacts


----------



## Eclipse9069 (Feb 21, 2005)

Halki said:
			
		

> urn a few games for a few hours  with this setting... if it gives artifacts (strange dots or spots on the textures) then you'll have to lower it...
> 
> also you might want to try the "scan for artifacts" button within atitool, it detect "not-by-human-eye-perceptible" artifacts



I did, ran for 40 minutes, no errors. 

Thank you.


----------

